# "check" it out



## kenji (Jan 13, 2011)

as you can see i added a lucky seven small ft. sprocket, stainless steel fenders and S2 wheels.
Questions:
do i swap out the coaster for a 2speed red band kick back i have on my bench?
that new departure has a pretty big cog and breaking is a waitaminute proposition...
but i like the low gear for hills.
also any one ever run 26x2.125s under those stainless fenders?
and i was thinking on continuing the check theme on the rims between the pinstripes...opinions?
other stuff
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12698-schwinn-rack&goto=newpost


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 14, 2011)

kenji;63344as you can see i added a lucky seven small ft. sprocket said:


> Since you already have the hub, might as well use it! I know that Kenda 2.125s will fit, ! had a set on newer rims on my 56 Corvette, and it had smaller chrome fenders from a 67.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 14, 2011)

Middleweight fenders will work with 26X2.125 tires, but it's a close fit.  Watch for protruding hardware on the inside of the fenders!


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 14, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Middleweight fenders will work with 26X2.125 tires, but it's a close fit.  Watch for protruding hardware on the inside of the fenders!



It also helps if your wheels are really true as well


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 14, 2011)

You can get too much checkerboard.  Too much will make you dizzy.


----------



## Elijaah (Jan 15, 2011)

You better clean the rust from the bike , as it looks to very much dirty 
A shining cycle shows your personality as a shining person


----------



## OldRider (Jan 15, 2011)

If you stick around Elijaah you'll soon learn we like dirt and rust


----------



## chriscokid (Jan 18, 2011)

i have and i do run the middle weight fenders on my rider they are close but they work keep your rim straight and watch out for fender brace bolts...i need those bow peddles!!!! if it was me with the kickback hub bendix and you like the easy sailing up the hills i would go with a yellow band kickback also i would check the whole bicycle frame out..


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Do the check job on your body for a nude ride.*

OK. That is just creepy.  Most people look better when their checks are covered but knock yourself out because you won't get dizzy.


----------

